# Salsa Cutthroat



## thesilversurfer (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

I'm very intrigued by the new Salsa Cutthroat and wondered if anyone had bought one or had any experience with it? After enquiring with numerous bike shops here in Canada it is frustrating to see that every Salsa dealer I have contacted has stated that they will not be stocking the Cutthroat and all want money to before getting one in. 

I'd love to find one and get sized. Being about 6 foot and having a 33" inseam I'm thinking I'm a large. 

I really would love to know how they size up, handle and feel. Im planning on riding across western Canada this year as well as several multi day gravel events. 

If anyone has any dealing with this bike I'd love to know before dropping serious coin on one. 

thanks Rich 
Calgary


----------



## alias (May 9, 2005)

Well, I wish you luck in your search.

Maybe you can convince one of the shops to have QBP send a demo bike out for you to try? Kind of suprised none of them offered this in order to help make the sale. It sounds like the shops you spoke with are working hard on making sure their would-be customers shop online instead.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

I feel your pain. I have had to order all my "niche" bikes sight unseen as well. I used to live in YYC and now live in YYJ.

It's a pain, but about the only other option is to fly/drive someplace in the US with stock to demo. In and of itself that's expensive, but if you can combine it with a holiday it might work.

FWIW - I have yet to order a bike that way that didn't fit me.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Well, my buddy Jay has one, which is still the only Cutthroat I've seen in the flesh. It's not sized for me, and I haven't ridden it, but I can tell you that he really raves about the Cutthroat. One thing I immediately liked when I saw it was the larger front triangle (compared to my Fargo), allowing for a more generous frame bag, while still keeping the geometry of the bike squarely within the mountain/bikepacking category. Not having ridden it, I can't comment on the ride quality, but it is definitely a great-looking bike, with a lot of thought obviously putting into tailoring it for its designated purpose, and it is _not_ just a "carbon Fargo." Granted, he's sponsored by Salsa, but I can tell you that Jay is no BS, and isn't going to talk up something that he doesn't personally use extensively and endorse.

You've probably come across this, but in case you haven't, here's his review and certainly the most experience that anyone has had on this bike to date:

Salsa Cutthroat Review - BIKEPACKING.com

Based on Salsa's sizing chart for the Cutty, I'd say you're squarely in the "Large" range.


----------



## kq100 (Apr 4, 2013)

I have ridden a demo Cutthroat when they came around and the bike is amazing! I rode a Large steel Fargo for a few years and loved the way it rode for both gravel racing and loading touring. I have the same measurements as you (6', 33" inseam) the Large Cutty fit perfect. The two major take away's from my demo ride were...
1. How well the VRS system in the rear triangle worked. I rode it on an old two track with rocky run off ditches in each track and I kept thinking there was some kind of actual suspension working to my advantage. 
2. The stiffness and low weight make the Cutty a rocket ship! I could stand up and crank on a dirt uphill section and the front of the bike wanted to jump. 
Need less to say I have sold my Fargo and am waiting (impatiently says my local shop) for my new Large Cutthroat to arrive!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

A friend and coworker of mine just got one. Killer bike. He bought his for gravel riding and bikepacking. Definitely room for a 29+ tire in the fork. Not the rear, though.

He only just got it, so not much riding time on it.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Harold said:


> A friend and coworker of mine just got one. Killer bike. He bought his for gravel riding and bikepacking. Definitely room for a 29+ tire in the fork. Not the rear, though.
> 
> He only just got it, so not much riding time on it.


How much tire would you estimate could be used in the rear, still leaving some room for mud, rocks etc? Thanks.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

tiretracks said:


> How much tire would you estimate could be used in the rear, still leaving some room for mud, rocks etc? Thanks.


I dunno. Didn't spend a bunch of time looking. I just noticed massive clearance on the fork and he mentioned the rear clearance.


----------



## thesilversurfer (Oct 25, 2011)

So I managed to get a Cutthroat Frame and Fork and I'm doing a bit of a custom build with Rebound Cycles out of Canmore, Alberta. Super stoked. I went for a Large size in the end. Its a Rival 1 frameset 

I'm running close to spec except:
Hope Stainless Steel PF41 BB (to deal with any PF BB issues)
Volt Pro Saddle
Teravail Sparwood tires
Mavic Crossride Wheelset
Non-offset thomson seatpost 
SRAM X1 X-Sync Crankset

Other than that full Rival 1 Hydro grouppo, Thomson stem, Woodchippers etc. On another note I contacted Salsa and the frame bags are not ready for release yet, they are delayed which is a pain. 

I will post the pics once she is all built up. 

Rich


----------



## thesilversurfer (Oct 25, 2011)

Here she is almost completed. 
IMG_0038 by Rich Wall, on Flickr

IMG_0040 by Rich Wall, on Flickr

IMG_0043 by Rich Wall, on Flickr

IMG_0039 by Rich Wall, on Flickr


----------



## hydrogeek (Feb 20, 2006)

tiretracks said:


> How much tire would you estimate could be used in the rear, still leaving some room for mud, rocks etc? Thanks.


Salsa states up to a 2.4 on the rear. I haven't tried that large of a tire yet, but I think a 2.3 or 2.35 would be perfect with room for mud.


----------



## thesilversurfer (Oct 25, 2011)

So here is the custom frame bag from Oveja Negra. Amazing quality. I highly recommend them. 3 weeks from stencil to being shipped to Canada. Double decker model with hydro tube access and custom stitching.

Untitled by Rich Wall, on Flickr

Untitled by Rich Wall, on Flickr

Untitled by Rich Wall, on Flickr

Untitled by Rich Wall, on Flickr


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

Good looking setup. Thanks for posting all of ‘em.


----------



## chitownmtb (Oct 7, 2009)

Been trying to get a ride on one of these for a year now.. Just to Niche for shops in Chicago..


----------



## NDTransplant (Feb 6, 2012)

Always frustrating when bike shops don't have what you want. Know my opinion is biased because I own one, but I would say this:

If you have any experience with carbon road bikes, carbon mountain bikes, or Salsa's Fargo...put the best qualities of all three together and you have something that resembles a Cutthroat. 

That may not be the best analogy- I guess what I mean is although it can be viewed as a niche bike, it is at the same time versatile.


----------

